# someone has two six week old baby goats mom did want to care for them



## judymayes (Jul 3, 2018)

can six week old kids be raised off their dam ,someone has two 6 week old kids whos mother stopped caring for them and i was thinking of buying them ! would it be possible to have good luck raising them i am concerned of what to do to get the milk replacer in them ?any suggestions would be appreciated
Judy


----------

